# Finished Pinnacle Test E cycle!



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont know if you guys remember me or not on here bc i have not logged on in forever! 

I just want to give you guy a update on The Test E cycle i got from Pinnacle. I ran it at 500mgs a week split into 2 injection. 

Im not a rep for Pinnacle. Im not supporting them in anyone guys. I have just seen a lot of bad reviews about them on here. I posted a review on here saying how i was having bad pip with their test. It was bc i was injecting into my quad. My quads are very sensitive to come to find out. So i mixed it up and started pinning my Ventro Glute. I did not have any pip at all. I gained 25 pounds in 12 weeks with their test e. I just finished this cycle a week and ahalf ago. Pinnacle's gear was amazing for me. My strength was crazy! I could work out for 2 hours and longer each trainning day! I recovered very fast! I just dont see why everyone else is having a problem with pinnacle bc the gear i got was LEGIT!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

Well you are the only one who got good results. I had to change to a real source, with the same test e 250. i used one jug of pinn and had to start useing the new stuff i got and inside of 2 weeks I am seeing the benifits of getting away from pinn. I have actually started to lean out like test is supposed to do to you. Not just gain weight from over eating
Just my 2 cents get a new source!!!!


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2013)

Pinn is not received we'll here b/c they protected a know scammer.  That makes them scammers.  Also it is not wise to order from a website.  They cater to the noob that is desperate for gear & their price reflects that.  They will also sooner or later go the way of Uncle & I hope that you don't have an order in when they do.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad it worked out for ya. You could give me 50 bottles for free and i would tee those things up with my 5iron and smash em


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

I know a lot of guys personally that have great gains from Pinnacle. I know 3 bros personally that use pinnacle and we all have great gains. I dont want to lean out im bulking right now. There is a difference between bulking and leaning out bro. And im Not over eating. My cals stay at 4000 a day and 240grams of protein a day. That is not over eating. A buddy of mine ran their Tren and Mast and Was leaned out like hell! I dont have a problem with Pinnacle. I dont see why anyone else would either. If their gear was underdosed then They wouldnt be as big as they are. People wouldnt be going back to them and ordering.


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Glad it worked out for ya. You could give me 50 bottles for free and i would tee those things up with my 5iron and smash em



Haha bro your funny. Why dont you like pinn?


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> I know a lot of guys personally that have great gains from Pinnacle. I know 3 bros personally that use pinnacle and we all have great gains. I dont want to lean out im bulking right now. There is a difference between bulking and leaning out bro. And im Not over eating. My cals stay at 4000 a day and 240grams of protein a day. That is not over eating. A buddy of mine ran their Tren and Mast and Was leaned out like hell! I dont have a problem with Pinnacle. I dont see why anyone else would either. If their gear was underdosed then They wouldnt be as big as they are. People wouldnt be going back to them and ordering.



Like I said good for you. Dont be pushing that garbage over here


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Haha bro your funny. Why dont you like pinn?



Cause some people have access to some really really good gear


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 4, 2013)

Fisher if you are happy with pinn and the way you get it, run it.  You aren't going to get anywhere here saying anything about pinn. It's a dead horse that's been beat for a long time now.


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Haha bro your funny. Why dont you like pinn?



Read my post& get off Pinn's dick.


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Pinn is not received we'll here b/c they protected a know scammer.  That makes them scammers.  Also it is not wise to order from a website.  They cater to the noob that is desperate for gear & their price reflects that.  They will also sooner or later go the way of Uncle & I hope that you don't have an order in when they do.  Best of luck to you.



What scammer do they protect? I would seriously like to know bro. I dont mean that in a cocky way at all so dont take it that way please. Im just wondering who they are protecting? Their price for their gear is cheap bro. I havnt seen any other lab cheaper than that other than roxi and i heard their stuff is crap. And pinnacle is getting way to big thats one thing that worries me about them. I hope i dont have an order in either when that happens. I worry about that all they time. I think it would be best if they would go private. Thye have enough people tht order from them to still make a good amout of money. Aml is twice the amout of pinn. Idk if you have heard of them or not bro. But their price is crazy!


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Fisher if you are happy with pinn and the way you get it, run it.  You aren't going to get anywhere here saying anything about pinn. It's a dead horse that's been beat for a long time now.



Im not trying to support them in anyway big worm. Please dont take it that way. I just wanted to give you guys an update. I thought you bros here would be interested in the review.


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Like I said good for you. Dont be pushing that garbage over here



Lol you guys really do hate pinn Geez! lol. Im not trying to push it bro. I just wanted to give you guy an update.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2013)

Bulk of the lads here including myself have long since made-up their minds on pinn. Appreciate the spirit of sharing & as has been said: if it's working for you, good on ya'. 

I think you can do better elsewhere. Just my $.02.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah bro we aren't saying its fake. They screw people over and hide a scamming pos the same pos that scammed about 10grand worth from members here.  That's why we don't like pinn. Also they are gonna get busted all the big stupid suppliers do.  Naps, uncle z, and now pinns next.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 4, 2013)

If youre happy great.  but this board is not interested, so respect that....as far as the quality and price of their gear, its clear you dont have a lot to compare pinn to.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 4, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> Im not trying to support them in anyway big worm. Please dont take it that way. I just wanted to give you guys an update. I thought you bros here would be interested in the review.



Here's the deal. A lot of guys on here have used pinn. Some had good results, others bad. Myself personally had good results with bloods to back it. The biggest problem with pinn here is the scamming issue that happened before you were around here. So whether good or bad, pinn and its name will never be welcome here. If its brought up, you will hear a lot of shit about it.


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah bro we aren't saying its fake. They screw people over and hide a scamming pos the same pos that scammed about 10grand worth from members here.  That's why we don't like pinn. Also they are gonna get busted all the big stupid suppliers do.  Naps, uncle z, and now pinns next.



I know who your talking about with the scammer! He did scam a lot of people out of money!! im sorry to hear that to anyone that got scammed from him. And i am looking for a new source. Just gotta find a legit one. Im looking into finding another source bc like you all have said here they are going to get busted bc they are getting so big.


----------



## Fisher28 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Here's the deal. A lot of guys on here have used pinn. Some had good results, others bad. Myself personally had good results with bloods to back it. The biggest problem with pinn here is the scamming issue that happened before you were around here. So whether good or bad, pinn and its name will never be welcome here. If its brought up, you will hear a lot of shit about it.



I understand that bro. And yeah i heard about the scammer issue that happened. Im using pinn bc its cheaper than the other source i know about. The other source i know about its double on their price compared to pinn. They are private tho. I really am looking for a private source that has good prices but they are hard to find to get ahold of.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2013)

Enough glad u had good cycle next.....


----------

